# ka24e speed/rev limiter



## team A.D.H.D. racing (Oct 22, 2006)

does my 95 hardbody ka24e have a rev /speed limiter?
if so how can it be removed?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Yes, I believe all nissans come with a top speed limiter. It can be removed, but you will need a new ecu chip. The only good one I know of for your car would be a Jim Wolf Technology one, but there could be others. The chip just overrides the limiter, it is programed into the car.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It has both. I don't know what the speed limit is, but it's over 100. The rev limiter kicks in on mine at 5750 RPM's, IIRC.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

Both of my nissan trucks top speed was 95 inless i was going downhill


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

why do you need to go that fast anyway?


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

there was a down hill?


----------



## Logantw (Sep 9, 2008)

i have a 97 and it redlines around 6500 and ive got a bout 200 hp and it wont go past 100


----------



## Logantw (Sep 9, 2008)

Jim wolf chip is like 595 and it removes the speed and rpm limiter


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

in my Nissan and old one it didn't feel like i was hitting a lim. just felt like it's top


----------

